# Peth0:



## Nicholas-A (Jun 21, 2007)

I am running a multi-boot machine which includes: XP, Fedora Core 6, Fedora 7, Knoppix, Suse 10.1 Ubuntu Studio, and Kubuntu. I am using Wild Blue Satellite connections to the Internet with a Linksys router as I am the 2nd computer on the system.

Only in Fedora Core 6 when I try to go into one of the TTY terminals (Ctrl-Alt-F1 thur F6) I get an error which says: Printk: 1 messages supressed,
Peth0: recieved packet with own address as source.

Here is a partial copy of my dmesg: If the whole dmesg is needed let me know and I'll send it. I ran over the character limit in the message so I had to shorten it.

Linux version 2.6.18-1.2798.fc6xen ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.1 20061011 (Red Hat 4.1.1-30)) #1 SMP Mon Oct 16 15:11:19 EDT 2006
BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
Xen: 0000000000000000 - 0000000019b6b000 (usable)
0MB HIGHMEM available.
411MB LOWMEM available.
NX (Execute Disable) protection: active
On node 0 totalpages: 105323
DMA zone: 105323 pages, LIFO batch:31
found SMP MP-table at 000f5f60
DMI 2.4 present.

SELinux: initialized (dev autofs, type autofs), uses genfs_contexts
SELinux: initialized (dev autofs, type autofs), uses genfs_contexts
eth0: no IPv6 routers present
cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
Bridge firewalling registered
device vif0.0 entered promiscuous mode
xenbr0: port 1(vif0.0) entering learning state
xenbr0: topology change detected, propagating
xenbr0: port 1(vif0.0) entering forwarding state
peth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
peth0: Promiscuous mode enabled.
device peth0 entered promiscuous mode
xenbr0: port 2(peth0) entering learning state
xenbr0: topology change detected, propagating
xenbr0: port 2(peth0) entering forwarding state
eth0: no IPv6 routers present
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
printk: 2 messages suppressed.
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
printk: 1 messages suppressed.
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
printk: 1 messages suppressed.
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
printk: 1 messages suppressed.
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
peth0: received packet with own address as source address
printk: 1 messages suppressed.

This just started happening suddenly without me changing anything. Any idea what may be happening?

Thanks,
Nicholas-A


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

According to Arnd's info here:
This means normaly two things: Packets you send out are returning or 
there is another PC with the same address.
The Linuxkernel drops this packets as he think its a kind of address 
spoofing. If all networking is working fine you will only have a minimal impact on 
performance. But it could indicate that something with your network 
configuration is wrong.

As you mentioned two things of note:
1) your machine is the 2nd on the system, and
2) this happens only in Fedora Core 6

I would then look at the other computer's network configuration(s) if it also has multiple-booted OSs or just one with regard to your FC6 network configuration and it. Your situation could be that one system on the other computer has a network configuration the same as your Fedora Core 6 - that's my swag.

-- Tom

P.S. I found the above link explaining the problem with google: Peth0


----------



## Nicholas-A (Jun 21, 2007)

lotuseclat79,

Thanks for your quick reply.

I did discover something very interesting. First of all none of this happened until I installed FC6 on my roommate's computer, along side XP. I did this so that he could access the Internet without worrying too much about viruses.

Now for the interesting part: If we both are running FC6, I do not get a Peth0 error, but if he is running XP and I am running FC6 then I get the Peth0 error when trying to access a tty terminal (Ctrl-Alt F1, etc.). The reverse is true if I am for some odd reason am in XP and he is in FC6!

I am not sure where to look. If I am not mistaken, the DNS on the router is supplied by WildBlue, so I don't think I can change that. What about changing the localhost name in etc/sysconfig/network and or /etc/hosts files? Right now they are both set on the defaults. I am not sure that would take care of the packet addresses.

Any further ideas you might have would be appreciated.
Nicholas-A


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

HI Nicholas-A,

First, investigate the internal LAN ip-address on each computer with each OS and include the hostnames in a table to discriminate the configuration information.

All configurations should be different so they do not collide - which is what appears to be happening. It may not suffice to change just a hostname or two here and there, but you may have to change the internal ip-address configuration.

See what you have before you go changing anything in order to understand how best to change things around so they work without the problem occuring.

-- Tom


----------



## Nicholas-A (Jun 21, 2007)

Tom,

OK, I've tried everything I can think of. The IP addresses are assigned by a DHCP, whether local from the Linksys Router or from Wildblue, no one could tell me. Don't call those places on the weekend. You tend to get very inexperienced support people. Any way, the IP address were not being duplicated. I even checked the MAC addresses and they seemed to be OK except for the fact that there was a difference between a MAC address reported by Linux and the one reported by XP on the same machine. I don't know the reason for that.

I thought, and still think, that perhaps the router is not set up properly, but as I said, don't call on the weekend. Even though I was in Linksys' setup web page, once the woman found out that I was using Linux, that was the end of that. I was told that they were not allowed to help Linux users. I didn't realize that Linksys was a MS only piece of equipment.

I can't think of any reason for me getting the Peth0 errors when one machine is on XP and the other is in Fedora Core 6. Only FC6. The other versions of Linux on my machine are not affected at all. I am tempted to replace FC6 with Fedora 7 even with the 2 small bugs that bother me; they being when closing down F7, when "System Halted" is reached, that is all the further it goes. The machine has to be shut off from the on/off switch. And, F7 will not run Adobe Reader 7. Yes, I know there are other options in Linux for reading PDF files, but I like the search list that AR7 generates when doing a search.

Any help would certainly be appreciated. If you can think of something I have missed, let me know.

Thanks a lot,
Jerry


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

If you have a Linksys router, visit the Linksys website and specifically for your particular router, look for and download its user guide/installation notes/guide and follow them to the detail they provide in setting up your router.

Don't forget to change the default router admin password to avoid interlopers from mucking up your system as that is one vulnerability you do not want.

-- Tom


----------



## Nicholas-A (Jun 21, 2007)

Tom,

Thanks - I have already changed the password to the Linksys web setup page. I checked with Wildblue to make sure that I could set up my own internal IP addresses. They said yes as long as I left the router setup alone. I have so far set up one Static IP address and can still connect to the Internet, so that part works.

So far, I still have not found out why I am getting the Peth0 errors when trying to access a terminal through Ctrl-Alt F1 - F6. Of course, the best way around this is to access the terminal through the Desktop which works.

Still would like to find out what is going on, but may never get an answer.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Nicholas-A (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, I managed to find a solution to the above Peth0 error. I went back to having the DHCP assign the IP addresses and the problem vainished. I am not sure why and I have yet to try assigning IPs on the Distros one by one to see which may be the culprit. However, that can wait, since everything seems to be working OK.

Thanks for the advice.

Jerry


----------



## Nicholas-A (Jun 21, 2007)

This time I think the problem has been solved for real 

Going back to having the DHCP assign the IP addresses seemed to work for a while but then the error came back. I did some more research and found a user who had problems with Peth0 and Peth1. His solution was to go to etc/xen and open xend-config.sxp with an editor and comment out the line that says: "(network-script network-bridge)". I commented out the line and it seemed to work. Peth0 is not now listed in dmesg and so far the error has not returned. It has been over 2 weeks. I guess that Fedora Core 6 does not do a very good job of handling Peth.

I hope that this will help someone who has had the same problem with Fedora Core 6.

Jerry


----------

